# Another question



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

When using the no contact rule, I have not responded to any texts the were not relevant. I know my husband and soon he will ask me why I am ignoring him. I want him to ser that I am moving on which I am, however I still believe we can reconcile and I don't want to make him angry. So my question is when he gets upset that I'm not answering him, what do I tell him. Do I explain anything or just simply say I have been busy. Should I suggest anything such as a time to hang out or anything to solidify that I'm just busy and not ignoring him. One of the rules is NO planning dates or what not, but I want him to think that I can move on without him but I don't want him to think that I DON'T want to reconcile if therr is a chance. I'm a football fan and I so wish there was a playbook for this lol. Any advice appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Just tell him the truth...that you have learned to accept his decision and see value in the time apart. That you have realized your worth and you think it is in the best of everyone if you prepare to move forward with life. But be sure you are looking cute and smelling good and in a hurry to go somewhere...even if just to the pet store or something ;o)


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

well, exactly what I thought would happen did. I picked up my son and he gave me the "why are you ignoring me" speech. So I told him what you suggested hesnothappy, and luckily I was leaving the gym and my workout clothes are adorable. (He told me when I first got there that I looked great.) And then i told him that we had to be somewhere and left. I didn't even wait for him to respond to what I had told him. It felt really good to be strong enough to do that. Don't know how long the good feeling will last before I over think the hell out of the conversation but I may as well enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, it's ok to tell him that it's too hard to talk with him much right now, that you are finding your way in this and that constant contact with him just makes it harder. So a little space on his end would be appreciated. 

OTOH.... Isn't funny that someone leaves, then they start wondering where YOU ARE???? That thought kind of ticks me off. My ex walked out on me and 5 teens after 23 years.... for really vague/stupid reasons. Then he'd call just to say hi hope everything is alright for you. At first I'd mumble and muddle. THEN, I started to think.... and I just kept all conversation simple and said "It doesn't matter how we are. You left. We are fine without you. Stop asking me." Eventually he quit calling. He asked me Why's about many things.... "Why did you paint a mural in the bedroom?" (Because you moved out and I can do it how I WANT.) "Why aren't you dating?" (You left, you are not entitled to my private life or thoughts anymore.) I got to where I could say it calmly...that my life was no longer his business. And ya, I enjoyed doing that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If he asks, just ignore it.

He left. That means things are different now. I don't know why people don't understand that!


----------

